# Berrien County Buck



## Whitetailer (Oct 27, 2014)

Got this nice 10 point Buck near the Alapaha River 10/22 8:00 am.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## Castandcall (Oct 28, 2014)

Congrats. That's a nice deer.


----------



## bhblackwell (Oct 28, 2014)

nice congrats


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I'm simmering the skull in my turkey fryer  right now to make a euro mount.

Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 29, 2014)

*a question.*

When I make a euro mount I take the jawbone and write the year on it and put it on the shelf.  This jawbone looks much different than the rest.  The teeth seem to be much more worn down, much shorter and there is more dentin showing than enamel.  Is there anywhere I can send a picture of the jawbone to have it aged accurately?  I do have a link to a good description of  how to age year by year with the jaw and this is why I would like an accurate opinion.

Thanks,  Whitetailer.


----------



## jlayneii (Nov 1, 2014)

Super Buck!


----------



## Whitetailer (Nov 1, 2014)

Got input from biologists on this site.  Aged at 5.5 or older.

Whitetailer


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Lone Wolf (Apr 15, 2015)

Great Buck did you score him.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 15, 2015)

Heckuva buck.  Very nice colored antlers.  I always like seeing mature bucks harvested.  Congratulations.


----------



## Whitetailer (Apr 15, 2015)

Did not score him.  Might get the tape out sometime and give it a try myself.

Yeah to the chocolate horns.  that gets noticed plenty.  One guy asked if I colored the antlers myself lol...

He is the oldest buck I have taken.  My land yields very diverse antler types. Some baskets.  Some wide.  Apparently the buck on this property fight a lot because I get mild to severe non typicals too.   The second Buck I shot  on the property was an 18" wide 10 point.  He was 2 1/2 years old.

Whitetailer


----------

